# Carotidynia - What is the correct code?



## JLee (Oct 23, 2009)

My Doc wants to code for CAROTIDYNIA (pain in the carotid artery, not associated w/ trauma and is usually associated w/ a viral syndrome in the wall of the carotid artery).  The ICD-9 book sends you to 337.01 (Carotid Sinus Syndrome) [def:  Vagal activation caused by pressure on the carotid sinus baroreceptors, sympathetic nerve impulses may  cause sinus arrest or AV block].  This does not fit the description of the patient's problem.  So we looked at 351.8 (other facial nerve disorders) [Facial myokymia/Melkersson's syn], this also does not fit; it's not a nerve problem.   723.1 (Cervicalgia [pain in neck - pain in cervical spine or neck region]) barely fits.  We considered muscular pain...but it is not muscular.  I explained to my Doc that not all codes say exactly what he wants it to say, he understands but he has asked me to see if anyone "out there in the world of coding" has a better code for this particular problem!  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Janice


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 23, 2009)

All I come up with is 785.9 Other symptoms involving the cardiovascular system


----------



## eadun2000 (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not saying this is correct, but if you put in carotidynia into encoder, it comes up with the 337.01 code.  Again, I am not saying this is correct but just wanted to let you know that is what encoder came up with.  Sorry I was of no real help.


----------

